# Moops vs Murago Green



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

What are your thoughts? i'm trying to decide!

Or should I just go for the default Ilangi? 

Thanks!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Kasakalawe is what I would go with. The most under-rated Tropheus out there. I've kept both.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I've kept five types of Tropheus, and I've never seen such colour "wow" on a 2" juvenile as I have with Kasakalawe. The blue/red/green dorsal flash is spectacular!


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

+1 for the moops


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

True Murago (with blue faces and yellow spots) would have a slight edge over moops for me...


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd choose Murago green over Moops. IMO I feel the Murago's are the most under rated Troph out there, beautiful fish. I stll keep Murago, I sold off my Moop colony.


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

I ended up getting Aqualung/Joey's wc moops. I promise i'll treat them well... 

Here are some poor quality photos to keep this forum moving..

http://picasaweb.google.com/edge2wantra ... er/WCMOOPS


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd choose the Green Muragos. I had made up my mind that Lufubus would be my next colony if I ever got the room, but I saw a 240 gallon tank with about 70 Green Muragos and it was :drooling: If I ever decide to get rid of a sofa for another 125 gallon, Greens are definitely going in there.


----------



## Jolley (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, my first time to ever disagree with Donald. I would have to go with the moops.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Jolley said:


> Wow, my first time to ever disagree with Donald. I would have to go with the moops.


That is why I keep both 

But the edge still goes to the Murago...

I need to take new pictures....


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Green Murago would be my vote also, but the Moops look great.................1 of the big problems with Trops is they all look great so it's hard to choose.


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

video of my Moops


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

They look great!! Nice choice!


----------

